# i don't know how to say " Co..., to.."



## mardy00

If I know how to call this type of sentence I could write it in google, but I can't find anything.
 So I don't know how to say for example:
"*Co *brudne, *to *zaniedbane" or... hmm " *co* blond, *to *...." or " kto głupi, ten niedojrzały" 
is it just " *What's *dirty *that's* neglected" or if I want to tell about people " *Who's *blond *is*..." or " who's blond that is.." ?? 
Please help me or maybe tell me what sort of sentence it is and I will find it somewhere. 

Greets


----------



## R.O

What do you mean exactly what sort of sentence it is? Do you mean like a proverb or saying or something?


----------



## mardy00

maybe it's a proverb, I don't know what part of speech it is. I just don't know how to say it "co...,to...."


----------



## LilianaB

Do you mean something like: Once a Yankee, always a Yankee? It is a saying. In your first example it can be some kind of comparison as well.


----------



## BezierCurve

I think a simple "is" is a universal answer to your question, as in "X is Y". I can't think of any corresponding fixed structure that would fit all your examples.


----------



## mardy00

hmm yes , I think it's comparison, so how can I say it ? "What's..,that's.."?
I know how to explain the rest of my question  : 
Is in English any phrase I can say e.g. " I love everything what is red" but inversely ??  "Everything what's red...I (love)" or "What's red, that I love"?? I think it's wrong, can I  say in general something like this in English? "What's red is my love"? 

Sorry, I don't know how to explain.


----------



## NotNow

_I love everything that is red_ is the correct way to say it.
_Everything that is red, I love_ sounds awkward, but maybe a poet might say it.  Most people would say something like, _If it's red, I love it_.  
 
I hope this helps.


----------



## mardy00

Yes! Thank you very much !


----------



## R.O

_Red is what I love _​would also work.


----------



## LilianaB

mardy00 said:


> hmm yes , I think it's comparison, so how can I say it ? "What's..,that's.."?
> I know how to explain the rest of my question  :
> Is in English any phrase I can say e.g. " I love everything what is red" but inversely ??  "Everything what's red...I (love)" or "What's red, that I love"?? I think it's wrong, can I  say in general something like this in English? "What's red is my love"?
> 
> Sorry, I don't know how to explain.



Hi. Mardy. I agree with Bezier. It can be translated many different ways. You have to translate one phrase at a time. A similar construction would be: "Slippery when wet" and phrases like that. Some of them fall also into the category of eclipses, in addition to being comparisons. (maybe eclliptic comparisons) As to you example: I would reverse the sentence. "I love whatever is red; I love all that is red; I love anything red; if it is red, I love it".


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB;12834551 if it is read said:
			
		

> This is a forum dedicated to the proper use of words.


----------

